# Looking at buying a pair of safety glasses



## Rick Tresnak (Oct 11, 2014)

I have not worn safety glasses on the job before (yeah like since 1987)  Ok so I am reading some of the threads here and I see that it is one of the must haves in the field.  I am looking at the ICE Naro Eyeshields.  Has anyone tried them and if so are they worth the money?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 11, 2014)

They're safety glasses. A disposable item. Once they become broken, scratched or covered with gunge, toss them. 

In other words, don't spend any money on them.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 11, 2014)

Go buy them at home depot and find some that look unique. No one has taken mine yet. But still, they weren't much money so if someone does then oh well. I've heard that cat crap (an actual product) works well to deal with fogging issues.


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 11, 2014)

Rick Tresnak said:


> I have not worn safety glasses on the job before (yeah like since 1987)  Ok so I am reading some of the threads here and I see that it is one of the must haves in the field.  I am looking at the ICE Naro Eyeshields.  Has anyone tried them and if so are they worth the money?


Every place I have ever worked has supplied them. I I through 12-15 pairs a year. There is no way I would spend much if anything on them.


----------



## MrJones (Oct 11, 2014)

Probably the biggest pain in the butt about wearing glasses - the dorky safety glasses you have to wear over them. But I'm too cheap to buy prescription safety glasses (largely for the reasons listed by others above), so there's that.


----------



## redundantbassist (Oct 11, 2014)

I had a pair of these for a year until "borrowed" by a coworker.
http://www.amazon.com/Eyewear-SR116...=1413075258&sr=8-3&keywords=safety+sunglasses


----------



## Rick Tresnak (Oct 12, 2014)

redundantbassist said:


> I had a pair of these for a year until "borrowed" by a coworker.
> http://www.amazon.com/Eyewear-SR116-Reclus-Safety-Glasses/dp/B002R98J1E/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1413075258&sr=8-3&keywords=safety sunglasses


Thanks


----------



## redundantbassist (Oct 12, 2014)

Rick Tresnak said:


> Thanks


No prob. I think they also make ones with clear lenses if that's what you're looking for.


----------



## adamNYC (Oct 13, 2014)

$10

http://www.amazon.com/Remington-Sho...d=1413235493&sr=8-1&keywords=shooting+glasses


----------

